# Sibelius Notepad



## Daryl (Nov 19, 2006)

If I am working on something and the rhythm is quite complicated, or the beaming/layout of the passage or motif is not what Sibelius gives me by default, then I open another score and paste it in there. After a while I have a fair number of these motifs that I am using in the score. I am then able to copy and paste between scores when I need them, so all I have to do is re-pitch the notes. Far quicker than creating from scratch each time. In fact, if you want to be really clever, you can set a new instrument in your score (mute it in the mixer) and use this as your scratch pad, accessing it via Dynamic Parts. That way the motifs are always available to you. Obviously you will need to delete this "instrument" before you print the score!!

D


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 22, 2006)

..........


----------

